# I am soooo unfit!!



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just walked round the block at work on my lunch..... going to try and do it everyday now.

The backs of my calves were killing me before I even got halfway  

xxxx


----------



## TGNSSS (Aug 20, 2007)

Saila,
The most difficult part about fitness is putting your trainers on....in other words, getting out and doing it is the hardest bit....be proud, although you may feel unfit, today you are a little bit fitter than yesterday....good on you.

Sal


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

TGNSSS said:


> Saila,
> The most difficult part about fitness is putting your trainers on....in other words, getting out and doing it is the hardest bit....be proud, although you may feel unfit, today you are a little bit fitter than yesterday....good on you.
> 
> Sal


That is SUCH a good way of looking at it! I'm going to be fitter tomorrow as I'm going running after weight watchers.

Axxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to try and do it every lunch and I go swimming on saturday with my sister

xxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Good on you Saila    I drove to the post office    It's only half a mile away    However, I did take a load of bottles to the bottle bank as well to justify driving (couldn't have carried them...)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone else got simple ways of Motivation for Fitness 

or have you a horror Story to share of why you and fitness will never be a partnership ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, motivation....

As has been said, putting your trainers on is the hardest thing... once you are out there, you will never regret it!

I'm trying to remotivate myself..... i used to be very fit but have got out of the habit having had some problems after having M.

I just have to force myself, and i get DH to nag me!

i always always feel better for it though....


----------

